# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  How do i stop dreaming , its getting annoying , help

## himikalka

Hello guys . Another newbie in the forum . 
I am having dream related troubles , witch affect my normal reality mental  state . In order to understand what i am talking about fully , i have to explain something first . Im 25 yrs old , lots of art and music , not so regular drinker , and not so regular smoker . 6 yrs ago used weed for 2 yrs , then stopped , i am not  a psycho or somethign , i like allmost everybody , i like to give presents to people i barely know , and sometimes i would buy a flower , and walk about the streets and if a see a pretty girl , i would smile to her and give her the flower , immediately walking away ... 

OK , back to my problem - MY DREAMS ARE TOO GOD DAMN REAL . I HAD DREAMS , THAT I SWEAR LASTED A WEEK , SOMETIMES A DAY . At least once a week i experience DEJA VU inside a dream ( i dont dream the same dream , i just know when i dream suddenly i have thought this , saw this ...ect . a real deja vu ) My sence , smell , hearing , taste ...everything is crystal brite . I remember 80 % of every dream i have , and my every Second ( it used to be every third  but for a week now its getting more offen )  dream is lucid . If i take a nap , in a chair ,  its like going away to another dimmension . Guys , this is starting to depress the living shit out of me , cuz the dream world is more real then my real world , and i can remember details on the tires of the cars that i see in my dreams , but i seem to forget more about this reality .                                    
Ok guys . i dont know if this made any sence . Help . Intoxicating my self with alchohol , has the opposite effect , my dreams become more solid , and clear .  Running out of ideas here .  

thank you

----------


## Velzhaed

This is what Loveline would call a "nonquestion."

We might have a language gap, but I'm not sure what it is that you're looking for help with. You say that you have very vivid dreams, and that you frequently have lucid dreams, and good dream recall.

If you're saying you're having trouble differentiating between the dream world and the real world then you'll want to seek medical assistance. 

If you're saying that your dreams are so vivid and so amazing that you want to spend all your time dreaming...then it comes down to what kind of consequences it is having in your life. For example say I love World of Warcraft, and when I have free time I will do that instead of watch TV. That's okay. But if I'm doing it so much it's effecting my health, or I'm always late for work cause I won't log off, then you're getting to the point where you need to seek help. And I mean actual medical help, because I know people will self-medicate and look for info on the internet and avoid the problem and just about everything humanly possible to avoid seeing a doctor.

Maybe some more info on what issues you're having?

----------


## himikalka

thank you for replying .... 
Is there a way to make the dreams less real ? or to stop dreaming completely ? It affects my mood , and i feel irritated , when i wake up ... im a very happy and a social person , and i feel a great deal of happiness in real life . The intencity of the dreams is what bothers me .  how do i "turn it down a notch '' ?  :smiley:

----------


## cmind

Do not seek medical help. Doctors will give you drugs that will almost certainly exacerbate the problem. I don't know what, if anything, you're taking now, but stop taking it. And get out more, as insulting as that sounds. The more contact with other people you have, the less your dreams will bother you.

----------


## Respond

As cmind said. You probably should always be around people. Keep in contact with someone all the time, I'm sure it will help.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> thank you for replying .... 
> Is there a way to make the dreams less real ? or to stop dreaming completely ? It affects my mood , and i feel irritated , when i wake up ... im a very happy and a social person , and i feel a great deal of happiness in real life . The intencity of the dreams is what bothers me .  how do i "turn it down a notch '' ?



I don't think it's your dreaming that needs to change. I think it's your perspective.

There are many of us who have incredible, wild, 100% realistic (or more) and completely immersive dreams. It's not an "abnormality" of any kind. What you need to do is learn how to accept it as a part of who you are. People tend to think that their dreams are the most vivid/fantastical/INSANE dreams in the world. They aren't. You're just like so many other people. Your problem is not with the dreams. Your problem is how you relate the dream world to the waking world.

Dreaming, to me, is often more fun than waking life. That's just how it is. It is fantasy (ESPECIALLY lucid dreaming). It is like getting lost in the Matrix for a while, every night. That's just the nature of the phenomenon. So...why let that affect your stance on waking life? They are two different things. You will never be able to replace waking life with your dream world, so there is no use in being depressed about it. And there is nothing wrong with having vivid dreams, so there is no reason to be depressed with that either. I'm stuck asking myself: "So, what exactly is the problem."

You need to learn to separate the dream from reality, and learn to enjoy BOTH; albeit for different reasons. 

The shorter answer is that you can't just "stop dreaming." The mind needs REM sleep, and it needs to dream. Lack of REM sleep will drive you, quite literally, insane. Your mind will begin to fight for that REM sleep, and many studies say that you will begin to 'dream while awake.' Is that what you want? I would hope not. The very best you could do is to try not to think about your dreams, and _hope_ that you, one day, begin to completely ignore them. This should (in theory) cause your recall to subside to a level where you don't remember much of your dreams.

However, I feel that would be a complete waste. You aren't broken, so why are you trying to fix yourself?  :Thinking: 

In any case, welcome to DreamViews! I hope you're able to find the means to either rid yourself of (or, more constructively, _cope with_) your perceived problem.  ::content::

----------


## elucid

The human brain is very adaptable, "try" to not let this bother you and take advantage of it, read peoples post who are desperately trying to lucid dream and that should make you feel lucky, like I said, the human brain is very adaptable, just wait it out and you should get used to it.

----------


## Raetin

If there was a way to give the ability to recall dreams and become lucid, I'd take it for you.  Oneironaout is right but if your completely sure, then I guess just ignore it.  When I do that, my dreams stop coming until I start getting motivated again.

----------


## GMoney

Have you tried doing reality checks?  Every so often you should check your hands to see if you have 10 fingers or pinch you nose and see if you can still breath.  In dreams, those things are different from reality and that's often a good way to check.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, I know how you feel, I had that problem for just SO MANY years, I would go every single day to school in a dream, just to wake up and have to do it again, not to mention I have natural recall and would remember going to school several times/day and barely anything out of the common would happen in the dreams.

Anyway, what I did to make them "less real" is use lucid dreaming to go in crazy adventures, to fight monsters, to travel between planets and universes, stuff like that. I don't think you need to stop dreaming, but change yourself, the way your dreams go.

----------


## Stryke

I have the same problem only I wouldn't really call it a "problem" my sleep cycle is normal so I still wake up in the morning with plenty of time to get to school or work, and I am not so obsessed with my dream world that I neglect my friends or social life in reality. I feel like the advce I'm going to give wont be very helpful but I still think i need to say it. THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH YOUR DREAMS. My dream feel almost completely real just like you but it doesn't really bother me. Just go to sleep, dream your dream, wake up and go about living your life. Unless it's effecting your work, school, social life, or any other responcibilities in reality then I don't really see any need to change.

Good luck with how ever you decide to deal with your situation.

----------


## himikalka

thank you guys for your wonderfull words . i have taken in to consideration what you have advised me , and combined it with my own tactic - got so frustrated , that i started doing push ups , till my hands got realy sore ... beeing exausted realy helped out , as the sleeping energy started to circulate trough my body , not trough my brain , i think there was a glimpse of a dream .... but so short and undefined .

omg , i feel realy rested .

----------


## Keenan

I wish i had this problem haha

----------


## lotsofface

Hahaha Keenan, agreed.

----------

